# Anybody got a Perfect iPhone?



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has NOT HAD any physical defects with their iphone?

I am getting a white 16GB iphone being exchanged because of light leakage on the left side, and the bezel separating from the screen. 

From what i've read on HowardForums, almost all iphones have this problem? In addition to yellow screen issues etc. I take all this with a pinch of salt of course because only people who've had issues with their phone will post online.

That's why I am interested in finding out how many have been lucky and gotten a perfect phone.  Please list your model if you don't mind.

I'm really hoping the replacement will have no problems, because it's a hassle to move information from phone to phone.

thanks!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

My phone is fine.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine's fine too.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine's an original, and was and is perfect.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

what model guys/girls?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

16GB Black perfect. No marks, no cracks, no lighting problems, perfect pixels and immediately encased and screen-covered when received.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

16 GB white - perfect condition


----------



## kostyaf (Jul 24, 2008)

16GB iPhone 3G black. Perfect condition out of the box.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

seems like the majority have had good luck.  Hopefully, that is a good sign that my replacement iPhone will be the same!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine's perfect now. It's a replacement I got Thursday. The one before, the Lock button was crooked, and battery was crap. Now I'm a happy camper


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Mine's perfect now. It's a replacement I got Thursday. The one before, the Lock button was crooked, and battery was crap. Now I'm a happy camper


congrats! Where did you get your replacement from if you don't mind me asking?  
Rogers is sending me mine.

Can anyone clarify if replacement iPhones are actually refurbs? I was told by Rogers CSR that the iPhone he is sending me is without a box and just comes in an envelope.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

When I got a replacement iPhone in the US (first gen model) it came in an unmarked white box. I assume the replacements come that way so that they don't have to give out (again) the fancy packaging and all the accessories that come with it.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

BTW, my first gen iPhone (8 Gb) was fine until I dropped it (thus the replacement). My son's 8 Gb first gen iPhone had phone problems (noisy reception).

I am now using a 16 Gb first gen iPhone which is in great shape.

My 3G iPhone 16 Gb arrives Monday - hopefully.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for that info billwong. Saving money on the fancy packaging does make sense considering Apple puts a lot of resources into designing nice packages.

Which color did you choose?


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I ordered a black 16 Gb iPhone 3G - hardest ones to find. The biggest delay I had was getting OK'd for an upgrade on my corporate account. My agent had a hell of a time getting this to go through for me - Rogers IT has not been easy to deal with.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

**knocks on wood**

I've had it for a little over 24hours, but so far no issues. It scared me the first time when the first call I made failed, but calls I've made after that have been no issue.

I have a black 16gb. I encased it as soon as I got home (bought it on my lunch at work, had a case waiting at home already). Only issues I've had have been software related; the NYT app seems to crash a bit. 

Other than that, so far, *knock on everything*, no problems! Battery even seems pretty good. I'm not, a heavy user, so that's probably part of it.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> Just wondering if anyone has NOT HAD any physical defects with their iphone?
> 
> I am getting a white 16GB iphone being exchanged because of light leakage on the left side, and the bezel separating from the screen.


I have this exact same problem with my white 16GB. I want to exchange mine as well. I'd hate to do it via Rogers as I've already dealt with the headache of them shipping me the wrong phone in the first place, sending it back and then waiting for the replacement. Has anyone had luck switching at an Apple store?

Edit - I made an appointment at the Sherway Apple store to have my phone swapped.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Exact same with mine as well...

Let me know how the exchange goes.. I've been waiting to see if they're getting better (or worse).

My incoming call quality has also been getting terrible.. gets to the point where I can't understand what the person on the other end is saying.

It really seems like a lot of these so-called 'cosmetic' defects are almost all White ones.. must be a different manufacturer, and they're obviously f****** up big time with QC.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

ryank said:


> I have this exact same problem with my white 16GB. I want to exchange mine as well. I'd hate to do it via Rogers as I've already dealt with the headache of them shipping me the wrong phone in the first place, sending it back and then waiting for the replacement. Has anyone had luck switching at an Apple store?
> 
> Edit - I made an appointment at the Sherway Apple store to have my phone swapped.


ryank, i know what you mean with dealing with Rogers. Although, your experience can't beat mine. I was sent an empty box! :lmao: Let's hope they don't screw it up this time. 

anyways, let me know how it goes with getting a replacement at the Apple store.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

8GB Black, mint!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

8 gig, no obvious flaws.


----------



## Unforgiving (Nov 5, 2007)

i got a 16 gig white one at first that was flawless except the battery was crap and it eventually got dust under the screen after the first week , i sent it back < had to make 2 calls to get them to accept it >

the replacement phone has a marr in the bezel near were the sync connector goes , its barley noticable tho i was orginally pissed thinking it was a refurb but decided to just live with it that if i sent that one back i could possibly get a even worse phone


----------



## madhermit (May 18, 2007)

My 16gb white was fine, but the sim card that came with it was a dud. Had to get it replaced.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

16Gb Black, no issues.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

16G Black, sound and fine. Heavily protected by a leather case and screen protection film.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

My stupid case got sand in it, and when I pulled the case off it majorly scratched the back.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

ouch sorry to hear that uPhone. I am planning on going with just a film protector on the screen, and a felt case when it's on my pocket. None of those fixed on cases


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I took my iPhone into Apple Sherway, spoke with a guy at the Genius Bar. He's aware of the problem, but as I suspected, Apple has yet to recognize the issue. He told me that the problem is not specific to 16gb white phones, but he's seen it with each model. He also told me he had a customer return theirs and inspect 9 replacements and each one had the gap between the bezel and the screen on the left side! I told him I'd wait it out until it becomes a "recognized" issue and then swap the phone.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

wow 9 iPhones and all had that problem? hmmm...at least it's not confined to the white version.


----------



## candan9019 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 8GB

My first one had a "dent" in the plastic back and the glass dipped below the bezel on the right. I noticed most of the display models had the same problem with the bezel in the same spot but figured I would try to get a replacement.

Got a replacement and the screen still isn't flush with the bezel on the right but it's not as bad although now the plastic back has 3 bubbles in it but I'm gonna keep it, it works fine and the screen is good so why bother the next one will probably be worse with my luck. Besides it's in a case now.

My Girlfriend has a black 16GB and it is absolutely flawless.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a 8GB black one and I have the same problem. At first I could live with it, but there are four separate "gaps" on the left side where the backlight is leaking. So the apple store couldnt replace it? Does anyone know if Rogers will exchange it?


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*First phone had battery issues, replacement arrived a few*

days ago and it has the bleeding backlight on the left side.

Not sure yet if I'll ask for another replacement, is there a limit on how many replacements I can have?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

My screen is a tiny bit off centre. But it's something you only notice if the iPhone is under glaring sunlight. So I think I'm going to stick with my 16gb white one and not risk trading it in for something worse.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

smellybook said:


> days ago and it has the bleeding backlight on the left side.
> 
> Not sure yet if I'll ask for another replacement, is there a limit on how many replacements I can have?


I think with Apple, they usually replace/exchange 3 times, and if you're still not satisfied they refund your money. not sure about Rogers, but I am sure after two times, they'll be more reluctant to do any exchange.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*On my 3rd iPhone*



Zer0tails said:


> I think with Apple, they usually replace/exchange 3 times, and if you're still not satisfied they refund your money. not sure about Rogers, but I am sure after two times, they'll be more reluctant to do any exchange.


I'm on my 3rd black 16g iPhone. First one, the mute function was stuck in mute so no one could hear me. Got a lot of "Hello ... hello ... hello" I did every troubeshooting I could find on Apple support, then called Rogers. They shipped me a replacement.
I decided I needed a phone, so went to the Apple Store at Yorkdale (had to wait a day for a genius appointment). They checked it briefly then gave me a replacement.
While waiting for the manager's approval for the exchange, I browsed around and ended up buying an Airport Extreme.
That one worked for a day, then it couldn't get service and kept telling me I wasn't authorized on a network. Called Rogers. They asked me to look at the SIM card to see if the numbers were right. Couldn't get the SIM card out. Bent the provided SIM popper, then went through about a dozen paper clips. The tech rep told me to take it to a Rogers store and see if they could open the SIM compartment. 
They couldn't.
Went straight to Apple Yorkdale and asked for the manager. He tried to open it, tech guy tried to open it. I knew it was really bad when I saw the tech guy heading into the back room with a giant open safety pin stuck in the SIM hole.
They replaced the phone.
While waiting for them to try to open the SIM, I browsed and bought a case.

I can't afford any more replacements 

Then had to go to the Rogers kiosk and get the new card authorized, since the old one was still stuck in the returned phone.

So far this one works and is connected to the Rogers network.

Keep your fingers crossed for me that the third time is the charm.

PS. The replacement iPhone for the mute one that Rogers shipped came today. I refused delivery. I hope that wasn't a mistake.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

wow sorry to hear you've gone through all that. It's worth it thought to finally get a proper working phone. You deserve it.

How long did it take Rogers to ship you the replacement phone?


----------



## jcharlesworth (Aug 8, 2007)

Black 16GB 3G.

DOA right out of the box. Touch screen was completely unresponsive. Couldn't even move the red slider to turn the phone off.

Fortunately, the sales rep was still 1 click away from completing the activation when we discovered this. (He'd unbricked it but not activated it yet).

He said that if he'd completed the activation process, then it would have been my problem, not his, and that I would have had to send it in for repairs (without ever having used it).

Unbelievable.

.../j


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Zer0tails said:


> How long did it take Rogers to ship you the replacement phone?


Talked them Tues. night. They agreed it was unfixable Wed. morning. It arrived today.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

about 3 days then. So...i should hopefully get my replacement wednesday  let's hope I get lucky


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

ryank said:


> Well I took my iPhone into Apple Sherway, spoke with a guy at the Genius Bar. He's aware of the problem, but as I suspected, Apple has yet to recognize the issue. He told me that the problem is not specific to 16gb white phones, but he's seen it with each model. He also told me he had a customer return theirs and inspect 9 replacements and each one had the gap between the bezel and the screen on the left side! I told him I'd wait it out until it becomes a "recognized" issue and then swap the phone.


Uh! I think I have the exact problem! What is a bezel? Because there is some majorly visable curved "scratch" on the top left corner of my iPhone that I know I didnt create, and it's under the screen as far as I can tell because I cant feel it.

Should I call Rogers and get a replacement?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Unbelievable indeed. You could have told him that his store's policy is 30 days/30 minutes talk time, so that would have been his problem, not yours.





jcharlesworth said:


> He said that if he'd completed the activation process, then it would have been my problem, not his, and that I would have had to send it in for repairs (without ever having used it).
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> .../j


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Uh! I think I have the exact problem! What is a bezel? Because there is some majorly visable curved "scratch" on the top left corner of my iPhone that I know I didnt create, and it's under the screen as far as I can tell because I cant feel it.
> 
> Should I call Rogers and get a replacement?


The bezel, or what I am referring to as a bezel, is the chrome stripe that runs around the edge of the front side of the phone. Between that bezel and the screen is a gap that exposes some light spots from inside the phone. Here are some photos of my iPhone to better explain:


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

ryank said:


> The bezel, or what I am referring to as a bezel, is the chrome stripe that runs around the edge of the front side of the phone. Between that bezel and the screen is a gap that exposes some light spots from inside the phone. Here are some photos of my iPhone to better explain:


that's the exact same thing with my iPhone. unacceptable.


----------



## andy_tok (Aug 14, 2008)

so far flawless


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Just got back from the Apple store. Got my 2nd replacement.

First replacement he tried to give me had a very stiff vibrate/ring button, asked for him to grab another one.

Left side light leak, very very slight, compare to previous one, I can accept it. However, this one has 5 defective pixels. My previous phone did not have any. The LCD is also slightly washed out like my first one was.. the 2nd had better colour saturation. Glass also sticks on a lot at the top right corner, it's very noticeable. Though despite all these flaws, they'll only accept it as defective because of the pixels.

Anyway, back it goes............

Perfect you say? I'm starting to wonder if that's even possible......

Hmm, on the plus side, I can actually HEAR people on the other end now (random incoming calls were garbled - of course, at the Apple store it worked fine)... so that's an obvious plus.


----------

